# Sliced Bread!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Trying to get the grip 'just right' I stumbled upon something that I think is cool and likely that everyone on the planet already knows about!

I use paracord wraps on a few things and seal some of those with a coat or two of flexi-seal. It gives a little grip and secures a crappy wrap if I need it.

I have discovered the beauty of my small torch to fuse it all that paracord together better. It feels good, looks good inside my hand, and reduced my carbon footprint a decimal. 
I also usually add a little pinetar to my gripping needs here on the ranch. This idea could really extend my pinetar supply by a load.

(tried the wrench first)
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Slick idea. No slip grip!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sooo...

You wrap with paracord, spray on some flexseal, then torch the wrap to fuse it, then dab on pine tar.

You are one busy fellow, Mo!

My lonely lanyard and I suddenly feel like slingshot slackers!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Sooo...
> You wrap with paracord, spray on some flexseal, then torch the wrap to fuse it, then dab on pine tar.
> You are one busy fellow, Mo!
> My lonely lanyard and I suddenly feel like slingshot slackers!


No wait! Slow down a pinch. I tried the torch INSTEAD of flexiseal OR pinetar!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Trying to get the grip 'just right' I stumbled upon something that I think is cool and likely that everyone on the planet already knows about!
> 
> I use paracord wraps on a few things and seal some of those with a coat or two of flexi-seal. It gives a little grip and secures a crappy wrap if I need it.
> 
> ...


How about this description. Torched kissed and gutted paracord?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Mo, some of that went right by me.

Blame it on the Evelyn Wood Sped Redding Course!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Mo, some of that went right by me.
> Blame it on the Evelyn Wood Sped Redding Course!


I need to stop thinking when I'm writing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I wrap some of my knife handles like yours [sorta] and use polyurethane to seal and harden them a little,very light,comforatable and grippy


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> I wrap some of my knife handles like yours [sorta] and use polyurethane to seal and harden them a little,very light,comforatable and grippy


Ohyea. Considerably more refined!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice wrap man!


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Great work on that wrap sir. Fine looking blades as well.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Great work.

Cool idea.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank You All,a lot of trial and error,but a lot of fun too


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Both are cool ideas, for a different look.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------

